# Easy & Simple Summer Scarf Knitting Pattern



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

Just finished knitting my Summer scarf. Love this hand-dyed bamboo/cotton yarn. It feels so light and soft.

Here is a simple basic scarf for Summer I want to share with the Forum. A great way to use up your leftover sport yarns.

Please use a link below to see the pattern;
http://www.to-knit-knitting-stitches.com/summer-scarf.html


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

That is lovely.


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

that is nice if you widen it by casting on more stitches at the start would make a lovely throw


----------



## ynotknit (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful scarf! I especially love the bamboo/cotton yarn, as I am always looking for a light warm weather yarn. Can you tell me what yarn that is?


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Lovely colors.


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

ynotknit said:


> Beautiful scarf! I especially love the bamboo/cotton yarn, as I am always looking for a light warm weather yarn. Can you tell me what yarn that is?


Thank you. Here is the info on the yarn labels.
The bamboo/cotton combo yarn is called "Jenny" and kid mohair yarn is called "Kid Mohair".
They're both from Ellyn Cooper's Yarn Sonnets, Connecticut Tel#(860) 822-0829. The representative is travel to different fiber show places. The next stop will be at Winsor, Maine in June 4th and 5th. Then in NC, VA, NC and MA.


----------



## GemmaN17 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

